# CDT vaccine and when to band?



## Norma (Aug 3, 2020)

We recently acquired 2 goats from someone. The previous owner could not give is an exact date of birth and did not do any vaccines or deworming.

We are estimating the goats to be approximately 11 weeks old per the information she gave us, but could be a little older. 

We gave the first shot of CDT on 8/6/20 (almost 2 weeks ago) and are due for the booster on 8/27. 

Should we wait until we administer the booster to band the buckling or is it ok to go ahead and band now? The buckling has been trying to hump his sister so I want to make sure she doesn't end up pregnant (she was bottle fed and is much smaller because the mom rejected her but not the buckling)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Norma said:


> We recently acquired 2 goats from someone. The previous owner could not give is an exact date of birth and did not do any vaccines or deworming.
> 
> We are estimating the goats to be approximately 11 weeks old per the information she gave us, but could be a little older.
> 
> ...


Bucklings will mount and that is ok so long as you do not see the red rocket in public. I would wait til two weeks after you give the booster because then he will be covered. If you possibly can. If not then band him.

Another option is an infant onsie. Cut up the sides so the bottom hangs over he important part. I cut the top a bit shorter for comfort. If you feel the bottom is not hanging well sew in a few fishing weights to it to hold it down. It does need be snug on him or he will stretch that neck and walk right out of it. This is my third year doing it this way and it works great until i am ready to band them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you band now..they will need the tetanus antitoxin. If you can wait about 2 weeks after their booster is done that would be best. Personally I would wait until they are at least 4. Months old to give the urethra plenty of growing time. This, along with proper diet can help prevent UC.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> If you band now..they will need the tetanus antitoxin. If you can wait about 2 weeks after their booster is done that would be best. Personally I would wait until they are at least 4. Months old to give the urethra plenty of growing time. This, along with proper diet can help prevent UC.


I, too, would wait to band until 4 months.


----------



## Norma (Aug 3, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Bucklings will mount and that is ok so long as you do not see the red rocket in public. I would wait til two weeks after you give the booster because then he will be covered. If you possibly can. If not then band him.
> 
> Another option is an infant onsie. Cut up the sides so the bottom hangs over he important part. I cut the top a bit shorter for comfort. If you feel the bottom is not hanging well sew in a few fishing weights to it to hold it down. It does need be snug on him or he will stretch that neck and walk right out of it. This is my third year doing it this way and it works great until i am ready to band them.


This sounds intriguing, do you have any pictures? I'm not sure I completely understand


----------



## Norma (Aug 3, 2020)

happybleats said:


> If you band now..they will need the tetanus antitoxin. If you can wait about 2 weeks after their booster is done that would be best. Personally I would wait until they are at least 4. Months old to give the urethra plenty of growing time. This, along with proper diet can help prevent UC.


Thank you! I will wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, please wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Norma said:


> This sounds intriguing, do you have any pictures? I'm not sure I completely understand


 No picture needed, LOL. 
It is his naughty boy part coming out of his sheath and you see it. 
If you do see that, he can do the deed(breed).


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The onesi sounds interesting. I am trying to visualize what you meant. It's kind of like a little barrier breeding barrier after you cut the onesi?


----------



## Norma (Aug 3, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> No picture needed, LOL.
> It is his naughty boy part coming out of his sheath and you see it.
> If you do see that, he can do the deed(breed).


Lol, i meant of the goat wearing the onesie


----------



## Norma (Aug 3, 2020)

And we have seen his naughty boy parts, which is why I was worried about him getting his sister pregnant.


----------

